# My sweet little Angel, again.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here I am.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am kinda confused? Weren't these pics in another thread?.I was just about to comment on the thread and then it wsd gone? Something about spying, cameras, and hiking?? It seemed like you guys were talking about someone without saying who? Just when I went to ask, the thread was gone? 
Btw, jade is cute as always. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, so cute ! I love your little angel


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you, Z!  

If anything in that thread was offensive to anyone, one would have to wonder why.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> aww, so cute ! I love your little angel


Thank you, Aunty Elaine!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you, Z!
> 
> If anything in that thread was offensive to anyone, one would have to wonder why.


I didn't find it offensive, just strange, lol. And now it's gone. Where did it go? Did someone delete it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I didn't find it offensive, just strange, lol. And now it's gone. Where did it go? Did someone delete it?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Strange? We were having a good time. 

Yes, someone found it offensive.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm confused too! Something going on that we don't know about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm confused too! Something going on that we don't know about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, many know. One PM leads to another and another and another.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Just harmless fun between 3 friends


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

We just put our inside joke out there. We have nothing to hide


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> Just harmless fun between 3 friends


Someone was offended. :/ I can't figure out why.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hhhhmmm I thought it was a riot


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> Hhhhmmm I thought it was a riot


Me too!  Can't imagine anyone being upset over it. ::shrugs::


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok ,if you want to carry this on i suggest you pm each other,otherwise we will close this thread as well.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Dying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: Aww there is my sweet Jade! love you little munchkin.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Me too!  Can't imagine anyone being upset over it. ::shrugs::


not upset  just pretty fed up of your obsession with your pups size and your competitiveness on size, it gets a little old after a few years....!!! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> not upset  just pretty fed up of your obsession with your pups size and your competitiveness on size, it gets a little old after a few years....!!! :daisy:


This is so funny. My obsession? Where exactly does this information come from? Because if you go back through the million posts about size, the very ones blaming me for this are the ones who started it. You were never involved, but many others were. You are speaking of something that you have no real knowledge about. The size obsession thing started with Tracy who lies and hides. She runs everyone down including everyone's dogs in PM'S. She would link me to these threads, and ask me to post in them. I was a dumb *** and fell for it. Then they make a private board, and supposedly it's all Kitty's fault. The size **** was, and still is brought to me. So know what you're talking about before you point fingers. I read the private boards and all the crap being said. Those women are the ones who started the whole mess. When it all went down, I took the wrap because Tracy is a coward and wouldn't admit to what she was doing. I should have never played a part in it. I can't change my wrong, but I can at least as not my part. So let's see who else finally comes out and tells the truth. At the time, I spoke to no one other than Tracy and Kitty. I was blamed for calling Heathers dogs huge and ugly, and it was Tracy who said that. People say that Kitty said it, but it makes no sense. I'm not the one that constantly posts my dogs weights. But yet I'm the one you call obsessed? Unless you are blind, you might want to go back several years and read for yourself who is obsessed. I've been blamed for a lot of **** on this board. I think maybe people should take a look in the mirror!!! I left for 2 years, I come back, and it's still going on. There is so much size yack on this board, and it's damn sure not just me. If all of that crap wasn't enough, then I'm blamed for calling a company seeking out a members personal information. For what????? Why the hell would I need it????? If it makes you all feel good to blame all of this on me, go right ahead. You personally don't even know what you are talking about. Other than "stories" you've been told. I don't go around in PM'S all day trying to gather a cult to back me like many here. 

Come on Tracy. Come out of hiding and tell these people the truth, FINALLY! Let them know what a joke, ignorant, lies about their dogs weights, etc. Instead of dropping your subtle hints in threads, TELL THE DAMN TRUTH!!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now make sure you delete this before the truth finally comes out. Hurry!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Sorry T, I absoloutely don't have a clue about any of the above, as you said I was never involved, I have never been a part of any cliques etc.

However I do know that your posts can come across as competitive - and to be honest you know that saying - "Size doesn't matter" - all members on here have pets that they absoloutely adore - be they huge, medium, tiny - yes members may wonder about size - but I think it's just a general - wonder what size they will get to? rather than a complete over analysation of size and comparison. Somehow in your posts it just always comes across as if your dogs are the cream of the crop

BTW I don't know any stories - I am not in any way involved with anything you say - I am just saying what _I_ and I alone see.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Join Date: Jan 2009Name: TracyLocation: Wichita, KS for 26 years... just moved to UTAH!Posts: 14,319Thanks: 360Thanked 342 Times in 246 Posts*another size thread!Hey girl - there's a gal here with a baby who she is saying is under a pound at 4 months. She's posted pics of her and I think she's at least 1.5 and maybe 2 pounds by the looks of her. But you might go and take a look and see what you think! Everyone is saying she's charting to be 2 pounds as an adult, and I don't think so!!*weight ?Everything good with you? This summer is going by FAST! Courtney was just home from VA for a business trip so that was great to see her. Luckily Cargill's corporate headquarters are here so she gets to fly home every month or so. That's so nice!*Chloe goes back to KSU in a month. Time flies!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hurry!!!! Fast. Before she's exposed!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There are some really good ones. No one was spared.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Jade is so cute. I could look at her pics any day. She makes me smile.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Come on ladies this is silly and there is no need for it. We are not children we are adults who are trying to enjoy a forum wile arguments are errupting. Lets all forget about it, be nice, give the mods a break as this is all a little silly. People might have difference in opinion but there is really no need to make this into a huge row ....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> Sorry T, I absoloutely don't have a clue about any of the above, as you said I was never involved, I have never been a part of any cliques etc.
> 
> However I do know that your posts can come across as competitive - and to be honest you know that saying - "Size doesn't matter" - all members on here have pets that they absoloutely adore - be they huge, medium, tiny - yes members may wonder about size - but I think it's just a general - wonder what size they will get to? rather than a complete over analysation of size and comparison. Somehow in your posts it just always comes across as if your dogs are the cream of the crop


My dogs are the cream of the crop to ME. I'm sorry, I didn't realize I was exempt from bragging on my dogs. Their size is brought up by OTHERS.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

T - to be honest, people probably really don't care much. This is old arguments, the only thing that bugs me is I saw your thread earlier today (which has since been taken down) and it was so obvious that you and your pals were having a dig at someone or something that was going on off the forum - keep it off the forum ......please


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sammyp said:


> Come on ladies this is silly and there is no need for it. We are not children we are adults who are trying to enjoy a forum wile arguments are errupting. Lets all forget about it, be nice, give the mods a break as this is all a little silly. People might have difference in opinion but there is really no need to make this into a huge row ....


You haven't endured their lies. No rudeness meant.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> T - to be honest, people probably really don't care much. This is old arguments, the only thing that bugs me is I saw your thread earlier today (which has since been taken down) and it was so obvious that you and your pals were having a dig at someone or something that was going on off the forum - keep it off the forum ......please


You apparently care. You spoke up. So let's finally get to the bottom of the truth so all of y'all get off my ***


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been silent for years.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And I wish you were right. It hasn't STOPPED!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This is now closed fed up with your rudeness. Anymore and you're banned for a week or more,what you're saying is slander on somebody's character


----------

